# First Thread - First Proper Clean!



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Apart from T-cutting my first car (a 9 year old Ren 5 some 18 years ago) I've never really bothered with car care other than a basic wash and maybe a tyre dress.

So, after recently realising the error of my ways (and spending a good few hours browsing DW) I headed to ProCar to see what was what.

After a half hour or more interrogating Davy, I came away armed with the following

Meguiars APC
Orchard Iron Cleanse
TarDis
AutoSmart Highstyle
Wheel Cleanse
Zymol Shampoo
Ion Navcoat wax
Poorboys Black Hole glaze
Clay
Sundries - MF cloths, applicator pads etc

My process was as follows

Rinse off loose dirt
Apply Iron cleanse (stinks, by the way!), leave to work it's considerable magic then rinse
Apply Tardis with cloth then rinse
Work on wheels, tyres and arches then rinse
Second application of Tardis as tar really bad, then rinse
Spray car with diluted APC then rinse
Scrub panel and trim gaps with small brush, then have dinner (steak, num num)
Wash with lambswool mitt and Zymol and rinse
Clay then wash again with Zymol
Apply Black Hole with Meguiars pad and MF cloth then leave for half an hour to cure
Dress tyres with highstyle (and walk dog to kill time)
Finally wax and buff with MF cloth

Whole process took about 4hours and a gallon of sweat!

By the time I finished it was almost dark so no good photo opportunity, hopefully I'll get one tomorrow weather permitting.

Oh, car is an 06 Saab 9-3 1.9 TiD 150 bhp Vector Sport auto in silver with full leather

Really pleased with how it turned out, and a good dress rehearsal for the brides metallic black Astra SXi which is in even more need of a full hit.

Thanks for reading, hopefully I can get piccies to do it justice.

D


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to the forum :thumb:
sounds good, apart from blackhole does'nt need time to cure after application and removal, straight to wax


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Good to know, my guru du jour suggested an hour was appropriate and I was worried about jumping the proverbial gun, so that's put my mind at ease.

Been thinking about quick detailers, are they worthwhile?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome along mate. 

Post up some pics and let us see the fruits of your labour!

Don't worry about Blackhole,Autoglym SRP is much better for that role.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to DW :thumb:


----------

